# Speed cameras on SZR; Forward or Rear facing?



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been noticing that some of the lolipop type speed cameras on Sheihk Zayed Rd have changed direction and that the Camera lens now faces the same direction that the traffic is moving therefore taking images of the back of the car, whereas in the past all Dubai cameras took a photo of the front of the car? this has led to confussion as I have been driving at 100kph but yet the camera flashes infront of me, hopefully at the car going the oposite way

has anybody else noticed this, or should I start to start to worry about Unnecessary Traffic Fines


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

www.evolve.ae :: View topic - Corn-Dog Speed Camera's - now rear facing


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bdb said:


> www.evolve.ae :: View topic - Corn-Dog Speed Camera's - now rear facing


in that case I should be ok, last night I was doing about 105km/h and one flashed but it was facing the opposite lane, so fingers crossed


----------

